# Callaway CXR balls?



## leaney (Aug 4, 2011)

Sports Direct have a dozen of these balls for Â£9.99 reduced from Â£29.99.

Has anyone played with these? Are they a bargain? Or are they a bit pants?

I can't find any decent reviews on the net.

Cheers


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't find any decent reviews on the net.
		
Click to expand...

I think that right there is your answer....


----------



## beggsy (Aug 4, 2011)

if i remember right they are 2 peice balls that are like concrete i bought some to practice with from costco ended up just hitting them with driver and leaving them


----------



## leaney (Aug 4, 2011)

if i remember right they are 2 peice balls that are like concrete i bought some to practice with from costco ended up just hitting them with driver and leaving them
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 5, 2011)

i found one, played 9 holes with it and was +3 gross (play off 14)

as i plucked it out of the cup one final time i did remark that possibly the ball you play with doesn't really make such an enormous difference as we like to think.

having said that, i wouldn't necessarily buy any myself, but they can't be that bad for an Ayrton.


----------



## Shaunmg (Aug 5, 2011)

By sheer coincidence I was passing Sports Direct a couple of hours ago and popped in and saw the balls you mention. Firstly; for them to claim they are reduced form Â£29.99 is a lie. They are also selling SrixonAD333 for Â£14 ish claiming they are reduced from Â£24. Has anyone ever seen these balls on sale for Â£24?  I can get them cheaper than the Â£14 sports direct are selling them for.

However I do use the Calloway CXR most of the time, I get them from Costco for Â£19 +VAT for 2 dozen. As a high handicapper who gets through a few balls, they are good enough for me; I get good distance from them. I suppose they wouldnâ€™t suit the good uns who like a soft ball with a bit of spin.

I was recently given 3 sample â€œtry meâ€ Srixon Z star pure white balls by my local golf shop. Wow! Did I notice the difference? If I ever win the lottery they will be my ball of choice, but until I win the lottery its Costcoâ€™s Calloway CXRs. The 3 Z stars ended up in the same place as all my previous CXRs, in the water or lost in woods


----------



## Jungle (Jul 28, 2012)

Anybody using these just now or is the consensus that they are pretty poor.

I need to get some new balls but I'm loosing my fair share so don't want to spend Â£20 on a dozen.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not using these but I have been looking for a cheaper ball. When I play on my own in the evenings and have no help finding balls I have been losing too many in the penal rough.

I just bought a dozen Callaway Warbird 2.0s for Â£12.00 which I did not think was too bad. Was really surprised on how well they played, not that hard, good distance and good to putt with. May be a bit less check and feel around the green but for a 2 piece distance ball that are not too expensive, they are pretty decent.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 28, 2012)

CXR are rubbish. I bought some in Aldi for Â£4.99 in 2011 (?)

Sports Direct will make up any tosh to sell stuff.

Next they'll be selling Nike balls RRP Â£59.99 for Â£6.43.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 28, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



			By sheer coincidence I was passing Sports Direct a couple of hours ago and popped in and saw the balls you mention. Firstly; for them to claim they are reduced form Â£29.99 is a lie. They are also selling SrixonAD333 for Â£14 ish claiming they are reduced from Â£24. Has anyone ever seen these balls on sale for Â£24?
		
Click to expand...

RRP price, similar to pretty much Everybody.
For example.... velociy rrp about Â£28 !!!!


----------



## Jungle (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm exactly the same. 

Too often I'm finding the thicker grass it's unbelievable how many I'm failing to find.

What about the pro v1 lake ball packs you get in JJB.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 28, 2012)

Jungle said:



			Yeah I'm exactly the same. 

Too often I'm finding the thicker grass it's unbelievable how many I'm failing to find.

What about the pro v1 lake ball packs you get in JJB.
		
Click to expand...

Alot of these are either recycled or refinished.

How exactly do you recycle a golf ball? Are there special bins outside supermarkets?


----------



## DaveM (Jul 29, 2012)

I was given a doz of them. Just been using them up. When I go for a quick 9. With the rough so thick if I hit one in, I just leave it and drop another to play with. Soon get rid of them lol.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 29, 2012)

leaney said:



			Sports Direct have a dozen of these balls for Â£9.99 reduced from Â£29.99.

Has anyone played with these? Are they a bargain? Or are they a bit pants?

I can't find any decent reviews on the net.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

My mate just bought a Dozen, and is playng against me the morra will let you know how many he finishes with.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't like them and I'm no ball snob, the warbirds are miles better.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 29, 2012)

They do feel like bricks but I advised my mate to buy some as he;s just starting out and my guess would be anything 'named' or made by a proper golf make will be better than dunlop!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 29, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			They do feel like bricks but I advised my mate to buy some as he;s just starting out and my guess would be anything 'named' or made by a proper golf make will be better than dunlop!
		
Click to expand...

Don't count on it. I found a dunlop loco "tour" and I honestly thought it was a cracking ball so soft of the putter and plenty of spin with wedges. If I could find them I would probably use them instead of the titleists!


----------



## Dave B (Jul 29, 2012)

If you want relatively cheap ball with good performance look at the Pinnacle Precision Gold, or the new high optics Gold which has replaced it. You can get 15 balls for Â£10, (45 delivered for Â£30 from CG Discount Golf), and unlike the majority of cheap balls is has both good distance and feel around the greens.

I use these in yellow in winter as they re easy to see and I personally feel that the ball is better than the Nike Soft Feel, Callaway Warbird/CXR, TM Burner, and Srixon Distance despite its price.

It is comparrable with the AD333 however the AD333 just edges it in terms of performance whereas the Pinnacle edges it in terms of value for money.


----------



## Jungle (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah I seen the AD3333 for sale in Sports direct aswell. 

Could be an option. Im definitly steering clear of the CXR. Would ideally be looking for something with a bit of a soft feel.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 29, 2012)

Jungle said:



			Yeah I seen the AD3333 for sale in Sports direct aswell. 

Could be an option. Im definitly steering clear of the CXR. Would ideally be looking for something with a bit of a soft feel.
		
Click to expand...

Srixon Soft Feel?

Never played them myself  but a lot of the folk at my track do and rate them highly.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 29, 2012)

dx2's can be had for 9.99 a dozen if you shop around as can ad333 (multi buy options). Much better balls imho


----------



## RGDave (Jul 29, 2012)

Balls!.... 

When we are talking about this, are we talking bounce games or proper matches?

I find it a little odd how many rather "challenged" players at my club tee it up with balls out of a Â£37.50 box. I've even seen ProVs at Â£45!

I'll happily play with Bay Hills, Donnays, Dunlops, Noodles, Pinnacles in a knock about.

In a friendly match, I'll normally use balls from my previous comp game (e5, DX, NXT)

It seems such an incredible waste (i.m.o.) to spend Â£3-4/ball just to lose it soon enough.

I play the best ball I can afford, but only in real games.

?  ?


----------



## Jungle (Jul 29, 2012)

thats my thinking at the moment dave. 

Im just playing practise rounds at the moment and im gauranteed to loose 1 or 2 balls a game. If I can get 12 decent balls for around a tenner i'll be happy. 

When I sign up to my first comp I'll treat my self to a dozen Hex's or something.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a lot to be said for using the same/similar balls for practice and in competition.


----------



## Jungle (Jul 29, 2012)

Mind you if I sort my slice off the tee I might not loose as many thus allowing me to spend a little bit more.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 29, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Balls!.... 

When we are talking about this, are we talking bounce games or proper matches?

I find it a little odd how many rather "challenged" players at my club tee it up with balls out of a Â£37.50 box. I've even seen ProVs at Â£45!

I'll happily play with Bay Hills, Donnays, Dunlops, Noodles, Pinnacles in a knock about.

In a friendly match, I'll normally use balls from my previous comp game (e5, DX, NXT)

It seems such an incredible waste (i.m.o.) to spend Â£3-4/ball just to lose it soon enough.

I play the best ball I can afford, but only in real games.

?  ?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

Which is why I buy mine from eBay :thup:


----------



## sev112 (Jul 29, 2012)

i thought they were the same as the Callaway Big berthas which needed rebrandnig after the Diablos appeared, which are the sameish ball.

Must admit i'm surprised you all find them hard - i thought they were softer than current Pinnacles.  I've always got a spare dozen of the CRX in the car, and Â£15 for 333s is good value.

I suppose everyone criticising the mark downs reckons their Dunlop trousers originally were worth Â£70 as well 


Good value in a recession i say


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2012)

sev112 said:



			i thought they were the same as the Callaway Big berthas which needed rebrandnig after the Diablos appeared, which are the sameish ball.

Must admit i'm surprised you all find them hard - i thought they were softer than current Pinnacles.  I've always got a spare dozen of the CRX in the car, and Â£15 for 333s is good value.

I suppose everyone criticising the mark downs reckons their Dunlop trousers originally were worth Â£70 as well 


Good value in a recession i say
		
Click to expand...

Have never heard that they were rebranded Big Berthas. If they are then I would be more than happy to use them as I quite liked the old Big Bertha ball.


----------



## Minhoca (Jul 29, 2012)

AD333 or if you want even less spin DT/Solos. CXR's are like cricket balls


----------



## Jungle (Jul 30, 2012)

Phoned the local discount sports shop. as I pass one on the way home.

"do you have any srixon ad3333's in store"

"hold on sir...........yes plenty"

Stopped in after work. No ad3333 but I bought 2 dozen soft feels. Going by comments online people seem to be fairly chuffed with them.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 30, 2012)

My mate played the ball for the first 2 holes then put it away, in his words "the ball felt like a rock "


----------



## Jungle (Jul 30, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			My mate played the ball for the first 2 holes then put it away, in his words "the ball felt like a rock "
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I checked now. 

I suppose the amount that sports direct have to shift tells its own story


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 30, 2012)

Jungle said:



			...I bought 2 dozen soft feels. Going by comments online people seem to be fairly chuffed with them.
		
Click to expand...

the balls that stay in the bag in the summer, rather than going to the big boxes in the shed, are ProV's, Bridgestone 3300, Z stars, iS, Pentas...and Srixon Soft feels 

Enjoy them


----------



## Jungle (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow. What a difference a change of ball makes.

The first week was a tough one, really struggling to control the ball of the tee which meant I was finding rough or a completely different fairway. 

Went up tonight with the srixon's. 1st tee. Boom! Right up the middle Way beyond the distance I normally reach.

My stance and swing are untouched. Can a change of ball really make that much difference.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Jungle said:



			My stance and swing are untouched. Can a change of ball really make that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

No, you just swung it better today.


----------



## shammay (Aug 1, 2012)

I play off around 20, and I find the Nike PD soft very good in all aspects. However, I always play par 3s with a ProV1, as it feels a lot better off the tee. Other good 2 piece balls include Srixon ad333, srixon soft feel, and titleist dt solo. Warbirds are hugely overrated in my opinion. If you're thinking of a 3-piece ball, nxt tour, wilson staff dx3 are good. SnaitonGolf are offering Nike Vapor Black at 14.99 which is a great offer.


----------



## Chilkoot (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm off 18 and have used the Titleist popular balls, NXT, Pro V1 and V1x etc for many a year now and find them all perfect.   I was given a box of CXR's for a prezzie a few months ago and I started to use them in the winter. At Â£13 for 24 pearl grade from Ace Golf Balls much cheaper than replacing one or two of the aforementioned balls. I guess it depends on your budget, likes/dislikes, skills etc. However, the first two rounds I used them I beat my H/C by  2 shots and 3 shots respectively. (no winter greens or tees in use) I think I'll carry on with them for the winter and see how |I get on.... I will post on here after Christmas with an update

TM Superfast Burner
TM 3 wood
Wilson DR 3 and 4 Hybrid
Wilson DR 5 - SW
Odyssey White Hot putter
Cleveland 60 and 64 wedges 
utt:


----------



## hovis (Nov 10, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Wow. What a difference a change of ball makes.

The first week was a tough one, really struggling to control the ball of the tee which meant I was finding rough or a completely different fairway. 

Went up tonight with the srixon's. 1st tee. Boom! Right up the middle Way beyond the distance I normally reach.

My stance and swing are untouched. Can a change of ball really make that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying it was the ball that was stopping you from hitting it left or right?  If the srixon went straight up the middle then so would have the callaway.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you must buy a ball from Sports Direct and you have less than a tenner, don't go past the Dunlop NZ9-V3. Seriously. 

A far better ball than the Wilson Ultra/Nike PD/TM XP that they offer around the same price; you just need to get over the fact they are Dunlop.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 10, 2015)

RGDave said:



			Balls!.... 

When we are talking about this, are we talking bounce games or proper matches?

I find it a little odd how many rather "challenged" players at my club tee it up with balls out of a Â£37.50 box. I've even seen ProVs at Â£45!

I'll happily play with Bay Hills, Donnays, Dunlops, Noodles, Pinnacles in a knock about.

In a friendly match, I'll normally use balls from my previous comp game (e5, DX, NXT)

*It seems such an incredible waste (i.m.o.) to spend Â£3-4/ball just to lose it soon enough.*

I play the best ball I can afford, but only in real games.

?  ?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that statement.  But as long as you don't want Pro V1s and are are happy with last years model (how much do golf balls really change from one year to another?) you can get the premium ball in most manufacturers ranges for around Â£2 a ball if you shop around a bit.  For example http://golfdepot.co.uk/category/balls/1/16/

Plus many people say good things about balls from companies like Vice that are usually cheaper than the big known brands.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that, until the middle of this afternoon, the previous latest post on this thread was over 3 years ago?

I only noticed because GIBBO had posted on it.


----------



## Chasey (Apr 21, 2017)

I am off 12.8 and I used to use Prov1 and 1X lake balls purchasing off Ebay, but I found a CXR Power on my course plaid it and liked it mainly because it was so straight. 

 I have a high swing speed and avg drive is 250+ yards and the CXR gives me no advantage over the ProV1. In the wind I sometimes go back to the proV1 as it seems to fly lower and run out more. Is it mad to say the PV1 feels heavier? I am sure its not, but it feels more solid off the driver. Not hard like a Top Flight, just more substantial

In terms of feel I am told the Prov1 is soft and the CXR is hard? I cant feel this at all. I find the ProV1s similar in feel if not slightly harder in contact with long irons and I deffo need to hit them harder with the putter

My other favorate ball is the Srixon AD333 and that feels soft and hits long but I get a lot more waywood drives than I do with the PV1 or CXR and its like putting a super ball

I won a box of Srixon Soft Feel and just hated them. They felt fantastic off the irons buttery soft, but I couldn't control the pace on puts or chips. I am much more comfortable the more positive solid putting stroke I could use on the PV1s or CXRs. So in this respect I suppose I prefer the harder ball but I hate the Top Flight rocks and people keep telling me the PV1 is soft???? So I am a little confused on this issue.

In the summer months our greens are rock hard and I do fight for stoppage on the greens with the CXR. I am sure a ball that cuts and slices less is going to have less spun and wont stop as well. 

I cant honestly say I have noticed a massive improvement playing the AD333 or ProV1 in this respect but it seems apparent to me I hit lower scores in the winter, when I can hit and hold greens, than I do in the dry months where disappearing off the back seems the norm.

I don't know if I can change this by just using a high spin ball, but having had no rain for a month now I am going to try a couple of V-high spin balls and see if the scoring round the greens can make up for the wayward T shots.

I pay 9.99 for 12 CXR Power balls at Sports Direct and frankly for 2 X the money, I simply cant think of a better ball. I have used them for about three years now and come down from a 15HC in that time frame. 

Is the PV1 a significantly better ball? Possibly, but I have to base this on what people tell me rather than my own experience. Perhaps as a 12.8 I am not good enough to notice the difference and for that reason I cant justify the price. I am far more likely to try and adapt my chipping and putting to suit the AD333 than I am to start paying out for the PV1s

ATB

Mark


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dunlop NZ9 V3  balls are fantastic & for Â£6 a dozen. Just pretend they are called Srixon or calloway


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 22, 2017)

RGDave said:



			Balls!.... 

When we are talking about this, are we talking bounce games or proper matches?

I find it a little odd how many rather "challenged" players at my club tee it up with balls out of a Â£37.50 box. I've even seen ProVs at Â£45!

I'll happily play with Bay Hills, Donnays, Dunlops, Noodles, Pinnacles in a knock about.

In a friendly match, I'll normally use balls from my previous comp game (e5, DX, NXT)

It seems such an incredible waste (i.m.o.) to spend Â£3-4/ball just to lose it soon enough.

I play the best ball I can afford, but only in real games.

?  ?
		
Click to expand...

That's ok until your arranging a yellow ball comp as part of an away trip, order two doz e6's and the *** insert abusive word *** does bloody ship then!

Impressed not!


----------

